# Doggie "rebellious" stage....help



## Lithtaur (Apr 5, 2007)

Ok I wouldn't call myself a first time dog owner, but I've never quite had these many problems so this seemed like the best place to post this. My puppy Yuki, was my rescue dog and she has been the most loving wonderful dog. Lately however she has been crazy still loving but crazy, all the potty training has almost become null and void. Where to start, shes about 6 months old now, hasnt been spayed because of a non-contagious mage we've been working on getting rid of (only one more dip to go). We never crated her to house train her but she was always pretty good about it. So here goes...

-I can take her for walks numerious times but she still runs circles in the house, knocking things over ect. I think all the extra energy is due to the fact she hasnt been spayed yet but I really don't know for sure. 
-Whenever we leave her, locked up in our room, she'll bark and cry (she always cried thats nothing new) Even if I leave her toys and a filled kong she still chews all of our stuff she once ripped up our sheets...its bad.
-She hardly goes potty outside anymore. She used to go to the door and go as soon as she got out. But now even if i take her out she gets distracted by everything (and I do mean everything) and would rather wait till she gets back in to go. Shes 6 months and I can't have this. I don't know how to fix it.....When she does go I get down tell her shes a good girl and give her treats but still nothing. I don't know how to fix her. I'm afarid to start crating her now that she hasn't ever been. I just don't know. The thing is I know shes smart, I can teach her a trick in a day litterally. but this is different.
-As soon as you walk in the door shes so excited, and i love that, but what i dont love is that she jumps like crazy and cries and barks. when she jumps she jumps hardcore shes given me a fat lip before from raming her head into my face haha. I try to get her to calm down (tell her to calm down) but theres no stopping her. 


I feel like if she doesn't want to listen to me she won't. I love her, shes a great dog. It seems like this has all come about quite suddenly, she went from this calm dopy little bundle of joy to this still cuddly yet sometimes crazy puppy that is going through her terrible 2's or something. I need advice on how to fix this before she turns into a unbehaved adult.


----------



## bluesbarby (Apr 10, 2007)

Ah ha, she's hit her teens. Go back to the basics with the crate. Did you take her to puppy classes for socialization? Oh, and zoomies are fairly common, at least all my dogs have had them. Riley usually does it when he's happy. I try to make sure he's outside when he does it and we make it into kind of a game with me in the middle. He expends lots of energy that way. He almost always does it after a walk. Maybe I don't walk fast enough for him? He doesn't do it as often since he was neutered. As far as jumping on you, that takes training. Teach her to sit and everytime she starts to jump on you have her sit and praise her like crazy. When Riley did that (jump on me when I got home) I would ignore him until he got quiet. Now when I get home he sits until I unlock the gate. Have patience.
Oh and 6 months old is too young to be left free in the house. She should be in a crate or a safe room.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

At 6 months they are just now starting to grasp the concept of potty training, so you need to work extra hard. Energy has nothing to do with not being spayed, it's about her being a puppy, entering the teenage phase and testing her limits. You need to be one step ahead of her. I would first look for the sticky at the top of the training forum entitled NILIF - Nothing in Life is Free and put that in place. I also second the crate - Getting her a crate is the best thing you can do for her, it won't be hard and it will be a much safer place than running loose. Do a search on crate training. 
Also, what type of mange was she dx'd with? Demodex?


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Lithtaur said:


> -I can take her for walks numerious times but she still runs circles in the house, knocking things over ect. I think all the extra energy is due to the fact she hasnt been spayed yet but I really don't know for sure.


Give us some numbers on these walks. (ex. 3 times a day, 1 hour each)
What kind of dog is she? Do not expect any behavior modification from spaying. You're doing it for the health benefits.



> -Whenever we leave her, locked up in our room, she'll bark and cry (she always cried thats nothing new) Even if I leave her toys and a filled kong she still chews all of our stuff she once ripped up our sheets...its bad.


Make sure she's tired when you leave her (tongue on floor), and practice coming and going out of the room often and daily while your home. Extend the interval your away from her progressively. Start with 1 second and try to work up to an hour. Ignoring any and all excitement behavior when you reenter te room. Put a book on a chair (Dr. Dunbar's "How To Teach A New Dog Old Tricks") and read that while you're waiting for your dog to settle down. When she sees that her behavior isn't getting her anywhere, reward her with attention for settling down. Repeat, repeat, repeat. 



> -She hardly goes potty outside anymore. She used to go to the door and go as soon as she got out. But now even if i take her out she gets distracted by everything (and I do mean everything) and would rather wait till she gets back in to go. Shes 6 months and I can't have this. I don't know how to fix it.....When she does go I get down tell her shes a good girl and give her treats but still nothing. I don't know how to fix her. I'm afarid to start crating her now that she hasn't ever been. I just don't know. The thing is I know shes smart, I can teach her a trick in a day litterally. but this is different.


Crate train, and a group obedience class. 



> -As soon as you walk in the door shes so excited, and i love that, but what i dont love is that she jumps like crazy and cries and barks. when she jumps she jumps hardcore shes given me a fat lip before from raming her head into my face haha. I try to get her to calm down (tell her to calm down) but theres no stopping her.


What would you rather she do? Train that in. If it's sit, don't tell her to calm down, ask her to sit. If she doesn't do it, punish her with instruction. Keep repeating sit, sit, sit until she does. And when she does, immediately reward her with attention. If your dog doesn't know sit that well yet, your best bet is to completely ignore her. Looking away and keeoing your hands off of her. 



> I feel like if she doesn't want to listen to me she won't.


Dogs do what works. If she isn't listening, she hasn't been taught what you want her to understand works. That means more repetitions of sit, reward, sit, down, reward, sit, down, stand, reward. If your not working on obedience with your dog daily, don't expect much improvement. There's no magic wand other than the effort to train in the behaviors you want. Your dog is definitely a NILIF candidate, as has been suggested.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

> Dogs do what works. If she isn't listening, she hasn't been taught what you want her to understand works. That means more repetitions of sit, reward, sit, down, reward, sit, down, stand, reward. If your not working on obedience with your dog daily, don't expect much improvement. There's no magic wand other than the effort to train in the behaviors you want. Your dog is definitely a NILIF candidate, as has been suggested.



That's it in a nutshell.


----------

